# Help me out, Quantumites (Fuel pump MOUNT)



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I own a Quantum Coupe. The in-tank fuel pump was non-working when I bought the car, and there was a conversion to an under-the-seat pressure pump. I'd like to finish that conversion as I make the switch from CIS to CIS-E under the hood. Anyone done this, put a transfer/lift pump in the tank and used an external pressure pump? 

Would I be better off trying to replace the pump mounts in the tank and go back to single-pump?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

So many views, no replies... guess that means nobody has found a supply of NOS ones or replacements. 

Can't steal pieces from an Audi 5k either. Different pump and tank setup, the punks. 

SO I'm going to try making my own. I'll document it as a how-to rather than a "I'll make them and sell them" because I think the low volume would be my undoing.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

if your pump is bad just buy a replacement one. I have one from my quantum wagon i am no longer using. Its yours for 50 plus shipping.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

bimrpwr said:


> if your pump is bad just buy a replacement one. I have one from my quantum wagon i am no longer using. Its yours for 50 plus shipping.


 I have a pump, but the rubber mounting sleeve doesn't mount it any more.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

turbinepowered said:


> I have a pump, but the rubber mounting sleeve doesn't mount it any more.


 the rubber sleeve is no longer available in the US. Might be able to find it in Brazil or Germany. the pump i got came with a screen that fit around the pump and slid into place. I am using that screen for my carb setup now to help keep crap from getting sucked into the line..


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

bimrpwr said:


> the rubber sleeve is no longer available in the US. Might be able to find it in Brazil or Germany. the pump i got came with a screen that fit around the pump and slid into place. I am using that screen for my carb setup now to help keep crap from getting sucked into the line..


Are you using the pressure pump to feed carburetors? When you bought the pump it came with a new screen?


----------

